# fantastische tour am sa, 5.11. in heidelberg: 80% singletrail!



## easymtbiker (30. Oktober 2005)

hi leute,

am samstag, den 5.11. möchte ich alle singletrail- fanatiker zu einer fantastischen tour durch mein lieblingsrevier einladen: heidelberg! das tolle ist hier, dass die trails alle fahrbar sind, bergauf und bergab! (wir müssen vielleicht an 2 treppen und 7 querliegenden bäumen absteigen). 

80% trails bedeutet  auch, dass es einige knifflige bergauf- passagen gibt, balancieren auf dem 34-er ritzel und so.... ich hab halt ne strecke zusammen gestellt, bei der sich trail an trail reiht.

treffpunkt: samstag, 5.11. um 11:00 am hauptbahnhof heidelberg
streckenlänge: ca. 55km, ca. 1300hm, 4-5h

kurzbeschreibung: zum gaisberg hochschrauben, dann 2 kleine abfahrten bevor wir uns dann auf einem heftigen trail zum königstuhl hochbalancieren. oben angekommen posen wir ein wenig und machen tech-talk. anschliessend auf  meiner vize-lieblingsabfahrt (mit kleinen anstiegen) runter bis kurz vor südstadt, dann geht es wieder hoch, erst leicht, dann heftig richtung 3 eichen. dort erst ein einfacher high-speed weg, dann wirds kurz richtig steil richtung hd runter. wieder in heidelberg angekommen können wir ne pause machen (muss wegen mir aber nich sein) um dann auf 100% trail zum heiligenberg hochfahren. dann weiter zum weissen stein, auch dort ne pause um unsere bikes zu zeigen. anschliessend meine liebligsabfahrt richtung abtei neuburg. wer dann noch kraft hat, fährt nochmal 200hm hoch, um die letzte abfahrt mit 1 treppe und 20 serpentinen mitzunehmen! sollten dann 55km  sein, für weiterfahren bin ich immer zu haben, es gibt geung andere klasse wege!

wie immer das kleingedruckte:
- gefahren wird bei jedem wetter
- der langsamste macht das tempo
- an wichtigen kreuzungen wird auf alle gewartet, im zweifelsfall immer geradeaus den trail entlang!
- helmpflicht
- jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich

ok, dann bis samstag!


----------



## Levty (30. Oktober 2005)

jjaa, jetz klauste mir die leute für meine tour am DI, ^^

nja, kann die tour auch SO stattfinden? hm... nun ja, egal, ich meld mich shcon mal für die am SA und werde alle hebel in bewegung setzen dass ich am SA mitfahr,
jaja, du säufer, jetzt bei mir nicht mitfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (30. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, du säufer, jetzt bei mir nicht mitfahren...



willste ärger, eh???

naja, sa ist mir lieber (abends noch ne kneipeneröffnung....  ) aber bei besserem wetter sonntags wirds noch verschoben.... die wochenend- einkäufe könnt ihr ja noch samstag abends machen, hat doch alles bis 20h auf!

ich hab gerade die vanilla rl   ans bike geschraubt und damit ne 120mm black übrig, falls interesse, kannst du die günstig haben. ist aber ne echt miesse gabel...


----------



## Bax (30. Oktober 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> anschliessend meine liebligsabfahrt richtung abtei neuburg.



Ich fahre meist über die Abtei zum Whitestone RAUF. Könntest du die Abfahrt etwas genauer beschreiben oder vielleicht in einer Karte kennzeichnen?


----------



## alex75 (30. Oktober 2005)

Das hört sich verlockend an und wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei.

Gruss Alexander


----------



## sharky (31. Oktober 2005)

@hädbänger
nehme mal an die tour ist auch 100% HT tauglich? oder muß schweres gerät eingepackt werden? und wenn es aus purer solidarität mit killuah ist


----------



## drivingghost (31. Oktober 2005)

Mit einem Hädbänger fahre ich nicht. Der schmeisst immer mit steinen, ärgert einen, schubst einen, nö, sowas macht mir keinen Spaß.
Ich habe jetzt zwei Wochen Schule verpasst, kann ich mir nicht leisten, nächste Woche auch zu fehlen. Sorry. Und ausserdem muss ich wieder etwas Grundlage aufbauen, habe jetzt seit genau zwei Wochen NULL Sport gemacht.
Ach ja, ich bin wieder da!


----------



## Levty (31. Oktober 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wenn es aus purer solidarität mit killuah ist ...



da sieht man wieder wie man hier mit den reinen HT fahrern umgeht, macht nix, dafür isses zum heizen bei CC rennen gut und kurze DH passagen gehen auch, wie die alte DH strecke am stuhl, die eigentlich gesperrt sein sollte, kann ich acuh fahren ^^



			
				hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab gerade die vanilla rl  ans bike geschraubt und damit ne 120mm black übrig, falls interesse, kannst du die günstig haben. ist aber ne echt miesse gabel...



du hast PM



			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem Hädbänger fahre ich nicht. Der schmeisst immer mit steinen, ärgert einen, schubst einen, nö, sowas macht mir keinen Spaß.



ok, jetzt vergeht mir auch die lust   wird sicher cool! "steinigt ihn!"


----------



## sharky (31. Oktober 2005)

@killuah
sorry, jetzt hab ich dich verwechselt bzw. die nicks durcheinander gebracht. wollte haiflyer schreiben, der arme kerl muß ja immer mit nem 15,4kg bike den berg hoch


----------



## Levty (31. Oktober 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @killuah
> sorry, jetzt hab ich dich verwechselt bzw. die nicks durcheinander gebracht. wollte haiflyer schreiben, der arme kerl muß ja immer mit nem 15,4kg bike den berg hoch



schon viel besser 
aber mein rad wiegt auhc nicht weniger: 15kg     
is nun mal so, aber wenn die black vom Hädbänger mal steht wirds weniger... hat jmd. vll noch ne kurbelgarnitur irgendwo rumliegen, wäre gut   !


----------



## easymtbiker (31. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem Hädbänger fahre ich nicht. Der schmeisst immer mit steinen, ärgert einen, schubst einen, nö, sowas macht mir keinen Spaß.



mensch, oute mich doch nicht so! da will doch dann keiner mitfahren! mein verhalten sollte doch ne überraschung sein.....
willkommen zuhause!  

@sharky: also prinzipiell ist jede strecke ht- tauglich.... aber ich nehme auf jeden fall das fully. gibt einige abschnitte mit vielen steinen und wurzeln, die einen kräftig durchschütteln, sozusagen ganzkörpermassage.

@killuah: ich hab mehr als n ganzes bike an ersatzteilen hier rumliegen, komm doch einfach mal vorbei! morgen abend, nach eurer tour?

@bax: du willst immer wissen , wos lang geht, fährst du auch mal mit?   ne, also das ist mir echt zu kompliziert zu beschreiben, lass dich einfach am samstag überraschen! (gps mitnehmen?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (31. Oktober 2005)

Ich denke mal, daß ich Samstag auch mit dabei bin. Mal schaun, wie´s morgen wettermäßig wird und ob ich wieder nacherkälte  Hab mir jetzt aber neue Schuhe gekauft, so daß zumindest meine Füße nicht mehr naß werden!

Dann lerne ich evtl. auch endlich mal die Trails am "KingsChair" - nein kein Burger vom BurgerKing -  kennen.


----------



## sharky (31. Oktober 2005)

@killuah
ich hätte noch ne neuwertige XT octalink garnitur rumliegen, hast näheres per PM

@hädbänger
danke für die info  aber beschwert euch net wenn ich mit meinem schlachtross nachher net den berg hochkomme und euch ausbremse


----------



## Bax (31. Oktober 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> @bax: du willst immer wissen , wos lang geht, fährst du auch mal mit?   ne, also das ist mir echt zu kompliziert zu beschreiben, lass dich einfach am samstag überraschen! (gps mitnehmen?)



hädbänger, du hast natürlich grundsätzlich recht. bevor ich bei einer solchen tour wie am sa mitfahre, muss ich allerdings noch etwas trainieren (uphill und downhill)   deswegen möchte ich einige der trails, die ihr gerne fahrt, vorher mal in aller ruhe antesten; ohne das gefühl, ständig als bremsklotz zu fungieren. zu gegebener zeit möchte/werde ich auf jeden fall liebend gerne bei euch mitfahren.

mein gps-gerät habe ich heute bestellt und es wird in 1-2 wochen da sein


----------



## Dschens (31. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Und ausserdem muss ich wieder etwas Grundlage aufbauen,...


ROTFLMAO!!!


> Ach ja, ich bin wieder da!


Ha du Keks? 



			
				Bax schrieb:
			
		

> deswegen möchte ich einige der trails, die ihr gerne fahrt, vorher mal in aller ruhe antesten; ohne das gefühl, ständig als bremsklotz zu fungieren.


Es macht natürlich sehr viel Sinn, irgendwelche "gefährlichen" Singletrails alleine zu fahren! Sofern man denn ein Nachfahre Münchhausens ist, und sich alleine an den Haaren aus dem Sumpf ziehen kann.
Außerdem werden Touren gemeinsam gefahren. Was denkst Du, wie Ramin uns immer angestrahlt hat, als er gesehen hat, daß wir bei unseren Touren an den Berggipfeln immer wieder und wieder auf ihn gewartet haben. Von dieser positiven Energie zehrt er doch immer noch, unser Wahlchinese. Als Dank gab es dann immer seine berühmten selbstgemachten Hundekekse.


> mein gps-gerät habe ich heute bestellt und es wird in 1-2 wochen da sein


Deine Teilnahme wäre nun schon ein Grund für mich, mitzukommen, denn dann könnte ich Dich über GPS-Geräte ausquetschen.

Ach ja, ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich am Samstag mit dabei bin, allerdings wäre es eine Gelegenheit für mich, den Königstuhl kennenzulernen.


----------



## drivingghost (1. November 2005)

Dschens schrieb:
			
		

> ROTFLMAO!!!


Bin zwar viel in China, bin der Sprache aber noch nicht im geringsten mächtig. Bitte übersetzen.



> Ha du Keks?


Einige wenige, für die nächte Tour wird es reichen
Ist nicht so einfach, die plattgefahrenen Hunde von der Straße abzukratzen, ziemlicher Verkehr...


----------



## easymtbiker (1. November 2005)

ROTFLMAO!!!
RollingOnTheFloorLauthingM?A?O? ich kenn nur rotflol...

@drivingghost: keine energie- hundekekse? und wie sollen wir dann die tour überstehen.... aber du wolltest ja leider soweiso nicht mitfahren... ist vielleicht auch besser, da wir dann nicht ständig auf dich warten müssen     gabs das mal , dass jemand auf dich warten musste?

@bax: mach dich locker! wie gesagt, der letzte macht das tempo und wir haben genug zeit, wir fahren ja kein rennen! und wenn du was nicht hoch/runter kommst: was solls? irgendwann wirst du besser, sehe es als übung. ich bin auch nicht gerade der geschickteste, bei ner tour neulich hab ich als guide bergab geschoben und die anderen 3 sind gefahren, na und? hauptsache gesund geblieben und meinen spass gehabt!  
die abfahrten sind zu 99% harmlos!

für vorabtouren bin ich immer zu haben... donnerstag, gegen 17h? früher geht nich, ich muss knechten. und 17h heisst dann mirage- einsatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (1. November 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> neulich hab ich als guide bergab geschoben und die anderen 3 sind gefahren, na und?



   das is ja mal was! warst du dir zu eitel dort zu fahren und die anderen nciht? 

SA solls scheiss wetter werden, wird dann trotzdem gefahren, heute sind bei meiner tour nur 2 von 5 erschienen (dich ausgeschlossen)   ! war trotzdem nice, ahb dann noch ne runde aufm stuhl gedreht   

cya, ruf dich heute abend an wgn. der gabel!

gruss, killuah1


----------



## sharky (1. November 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> @drivingghost:  ist vielleicht auch besser, da wir dann nicht ständig auf dich warten müssen     gabs das mal , dass jemand auf dich warten musste?



 naja, auch das gab es schon. kann auch sein daß es ramins weihnachtsgeschenk für mich war, jedenfalls hab ich am 2. weihnachtsfeiertag aufm rennrad auf ihn warten müssen. seitdem aber leider nimmer


----------



## Dschens (1. November 2005)

*R*olling *o*n *t*he *f*loor *l*aughing *m*y *a*ss *o*ff


----------



## Bax (1. November 2005)

@hädbänger und dschens: hey, danke für eure motivationshilfe   

ich habe am sa einen auftritt (musik) in heilbronn, so dass es bei mir leider dieses mal nicht klappt. es ist ja bestimmt nicht eure letzte tour für die nächste zeit. das folgende WE bin ich in der heimat mit alten kumpels die sturm-und drangzeit wieder aufleben lassen und das WE danach gibts weißwürscht. Naja, es wird sich schon irgendein termin finden, bei dem ich mitfahren kann (ich fahre auch gern im winter). Bis dahin wird auch mein gps da sein


----------



## Haiflyer (1. November 2005)

ABÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄNNNND

also klingt ja schon sehr verlockend und ich bin auhc wieder fit. aber samstag kann ihc leider nich. da hock ich inner werkstatt und werd ein motor und ein getriebe von nem mini auseinander nehmen und den motorraum lackiern. sorry. hätt schon bock. bin zwar jetzt 3 oder 4 wochen ned gefahren sprich die kondi lässt wieder zu wünschen übrig. aber ich denk wir werden sicher noch n termin finden.

ciao Lucas.

PS: hab donnerstags immer frei und freitag mittag ebenfalls. wenn also jemand bock hat.


----------



## sharky (2. November 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> bin zwar jetzt 3 oder 4 wochen ned gefahren sprich die kondi lässt wieder zu wünschen übrig...


...tat sie das net auch schon vorher 


*duckundweg*


----------



## Haiflyer (3. November 2005)

tz

1. wer is nie zur odenwald hd tour mitgekommen ? doch wohl du. also RUHE
2. hab ich auch noch n leben außerhalb des bikens. sprich freunde etc. das dürfte auf dich wohl nciht zutreffen soviel zeit wie du auf dem esel hockst    

doppel duck und weg


----------



## sharky (3. November 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> tz
> 
> 1. wer is nie zur odenwald hd tour mitgekommen ? doch wohl du. also RUHE
> 2. hab ich auch noch n leben außerhalb des bikens. sprich freunde etc. das dürfte auf dich wohl nciht zutreffen soviel zeit wie du auf dem esel hockst


du wiederlegst dir grad selbst deine eigenen argumente 
das mit der kondi war ja auch eher auf das "Mein bike wiegt 15,4kg" bezogen


----------



## easymtbiker (3. November 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> 2. hab ich auch noch n leben außerhalb des bikens. sprich freunde etc.



 wie bist denn du drauf? du scheinst wohl n normalo zu sein....    

ansonsten, leute, nicht so schüchtern! es sind noch genug plätze frei und die strecke ist geil!  und in heidelberg regnets nie! naja, fast nie.


----------



## sharky (3. November 2005)

fast! morgen soll es regnen 
samstag zwar schön aber die trails dürften trotzem schmierig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (3. November 2005)

Heulsuse!


----------



## kraichgauer (3. November 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> :
> ansonsten, leute, nicht so schüchtern! es sind noch genug plätze frei und die strecke ist geil!  und in heidelberg regnets nie! naja, fast nie.


  

Regen wär auch nicht so das Prob; Sa ist bei mir halt nicht so toll !
Da ist meistens was im Betrieb, ansonsten recht gern.
Wenns Sonntags der Kopf    mal nicht so schwer ist bin ich fast immer dabei.


----------



## Deleted 10852 (3. November 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> es sind noch genug plätze frei


okay, dann schnapp ich mir mal Einen  

Bis Samstag
Bodo


----------



## easymtbiker (3. November 2005)

Kajaker schrieb:
			
		

> okay, dann schnapp ich mir mal Einen
> 
> Bis Samstag
> Bodo


   freu mich!


----------



## Neo242 (4. November 2005)

Hi,

melde mich hiermit auch f. die Tour an. 


Gruß

Neo242


----------



## drivingghost (4. November 2005)

Toll, so viele neue Fratzen und ich bin nicht dabei. 
LEUTE, DER HÄDBÄNGER VERLANGT AM ENDE DER TOUR 50 EURO GUIDEGEBÜHREN, WENN IHR DIE NICHT ABDRÜCKT DANN KLAUT ER EUCH DAS BIKE. JETZT WISST IHR WARUM DER SO VIELE BIKES HAT!

hihi


----------



## Dschens (4. November 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Toll, so viele neue Fratzen und ich bin nicht dabei.


Das ist grammatikalisch falsch, denn Du vertauschst Ursache und Wirkung! Richtig heißt es: "Ramin ist nicht dabei und deshalb zeigen sich so viele neue, nicht entstellte Gesichter." Fratzen wären es vermutlich auch erst nach einer Ausfahrt *mit* Dir.



> LEUTE, DER HÄDBÄNGER VERLANGT AM ENDE DER TOUR 50 EURO GUIDEGEBÜHREN, WENN IHR DIE NICHT ABDRÜCKT DANN KLAUT ER EUCH DAS BIKE. JETZT WISST IHR WARUM DER SO VIELE BIKES HAT!


Schrei doch nicht so! Außerdem kostet ein gescheites neues Bike immer noch weniger als eine kosmetische Korrektur des Gesichts, berichtet zumindest dox.

Ach ja, Ramin, wenn ich mir die Teilnehmerliste so anschaue, und dabei die Legenden aus dem Pfälzer Wald-Forum berücksichtige, komme ich zu dem Schluß, daß diese Tour DIE Gelegenheit für Dich wäre, einmal Rücklichter zu beobachten.


----------



## Levty (4. November 2005)

Dschens schrieb:
			
		

> ...



komm, mach psst! am ende schreibste SA abend dass du nicht kommen kontest weil du tag davor gestürzt wärst und dir der arm wehtut!   

ja, hädbänger und fahrradklau, von wegen, er hat doch nur 3.5 fahrräder, aber jetzt versteh ich wieso er seine alte gabel so billig abgibt, "seine alte" gebel  ! nja, wieviele sind wir jetzt? kB zu zählen, dschens, übernimmst du? danke!


----------



## drivingghost (4. November 2005)

Dschens schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, Ramin, wenn ich mir die Teilnehmerliste so anschaue, und dabei die Legenden aus dem Pfälzer Wald-Forum berücksichtige, komme ich zu dem Schluß, daß diese Tour DIE Gelegenheit für Dich wäre, einmal Rücklichter zu beobachten.



Vielleicht mit ein Grund, warum ich nicht komme (;

Ich hoffe Ihr habt schönes Wetter morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dox (4. November 2005)

Wär auch gerne dabei. Aber heute ist mein Diplomball
und ich denk mal nicht das ich dann fit bin.  
Viel Spaß.

Ach ja Ramin die Kekse mit dem Seegras außen rum
schmecken nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## drivingghost (4. November 2005)

dox schrieb:
			
		

> Wär auch gerne dabei. Aber heute ist mein Diplomball
> und ich denk mal nicht das ich dann fit bin.
> Viel Spaß.
> 
> ...




Undankbares Drecksstück. Geh lieber zu meinem Chef und hol Deinen neuen Bremshebel ab, der ist da. Und heul nicht rum. Gegessen wird, was auf den Tisch kommt.


----------



## Dschens (4. November 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> ...



Du hast Post.


----------



## Levty (4. November 2005)

Dschens schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast Post.



Du auch.


----------



## drivingghost (4. November 2005)

keiner schreibt mir schrieb:
			
		

> ...


ich nicht


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. November 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> ich nicht



Heulsuse.
Hab Dir geschrieben.

@ Rest: Ich werde morgen auch gerne mitkommen und noch ein bißchen vom Königstuhl kennenlernen.

Gruß      Geisterfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (4. November 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> LEUTE, DER HÄDBÄNGER VERLANGT AM ENDE DER TOUR 50 EURO GUIDEGEBÜHREN, WENN IHR DIE NICHT ABDRÜCKT DANN KLAUT ER EUCH DAS BIKE. JETZT WISST IHR WARUM DER SO VIELE BIKES HAT!



50 euro? du machst wohl witze! ich verlange 100 euro!!! aber nur von so blondinen wie dir!  

ansonsten: schön, dass so viele leute mitkommen, schade, dass auch viele abgesagt haben mit morgen keine zeit... 
die tour könnnen wir gerne nochmal fahren, wie wäre es mit so, 20.11.? 
ich freue mich schon auf euch und die strecke, ich bin die strecke noch nie so am stück gefahren, es wird auf jeden fall geil und hebt euch noch n paar körner für den schluss auf, die 20 kurven brauchen nochmal volle konzentration!

hoffen wir mal auf gutes wetter morgen und dass unser ehrenwerter guide heute abend nicht zu arg abstürzt...  killuah hat gerade die gabel abgeholt und bezahlt, das geld werd ich jetzt auf den kopf hauen!  

@dox: wie? du heute abend lange weg? kleine wette: wenn ich länger aufbleibe als du musst du morgen kommen?


----------



## drivingghost (5. November 2005)

Wenn Kai auf Partys geht dann sucht er sich den größten Lautsprecher, trinkt zwei Bier, setzt sich vor die Box und schläft durch. Von daher wird er gewinnen.


----------



## Veloziraptor (5. November 2005)

Nettes ToTourchen!    Geile Uphills - nur leider mit meinen "Mädchenreifen" nicht schaffbar. Schöne Downhills, die im Sommer bestimmt auch ohne Rutschen Spaß machen!

Die 80% Trails kann ich bestätigen, auch wenn ich dann doch ein paar Abkürzungen genommen habe. Aber trotzdem gelungen ;-)

Heidelberg hat mehr potential als ich bis jetzt erkundet habe. Alla . Bis demnächst!


----------



## han (5. November 2005)

Danke für Hädbängers Guide auf den Konigstuhl. Zum Glück für euch, sind wir dann direkt auf den WS. Sonst hättet ihr die Tour im dunkeln beenden dürfen


----------



## drivingghost (5. November 2005)

Und damit ich das Radeln nicht ganz verlerne bin ich heute Mittag hier mit dem bike unterwegs gewesen. Mit dem Verein, 12 oder 14 Leute. Viel Schlamm, fast nur Gelände, sehr viele Stürze (Ich nicht! Ehrlich!!), war ganz lustig, wenn auch das Tempo immer mehr angezogen wurde nachdem immer mehr von den Neulingen abgebrochen hatten. Mein Durchschnittspuls sagt mir dass ich
a) einen kurzen Marathon gefahren bin
b) konditionell zur Oberpfeife mutiert bin

Da ich nirgends einen Transponder hatte tippe ich leider auf b.

Wie viele Leute wart Ihr? Wurden Fotos gemacht? 

Ich gehe jetzt heulen. Mein Ghost ist weg. ):


----------



## easymtbiker (5. November 2005)

jens_snej schrieb:
			
		

> "Mädchenreifen"



 das war definitiv das wort des tages, was uns da so ein junger pfälzer die ganze zeit um die ohren gehauen hat!

@han: wir haben die tour im dunklem beendet! die abschlusserpentinen haben wir nicht geschafft. das nächste mal 10h losfahren?  bin überzeugter wochenend- langausschlafer   
tut mir leid, wenn es euch bergauf zu heftig war, sollte das nächste mal dazuschreiben, dass die strecke doch recht wellig/sportlich ist. und ich kann halt nicht über 5 min ne abfahrt geniessen, ohne schlechtes gewissen zu bekommen,dann gehts halt wieder bergauf....  

@drivingohneghost: bike verkauft- selber schuld! warum machst du es auch?
wir waren erst 12, dann 7, dann haben wir noch einen biker und einen schlauchflicker    aufgesammelt (er hatte 3!!! platten) . bilder.... ich hatte ja ne kamera dabei, hätte nur vorher die batterien checken sollen.... aber falls du n paar bilder von mir haben möchtest, die kann ich dir auch so schicken!


----------



## Veloziraptor (5. November 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> tut mir leid, wenn es euch bergauf zu heftig war, sollte das nächste mal dazuschreiben, dass die strecke doch recht wellig/sportlich ist. und ich kann halt nicht über 5 min ne abfahrt geniessen, ohne schlechtes gewissen zu bekommen,dann gehts halt wieder bergauf....



Heftig war´s. Ja. Aber eine Herausforderung. Ich bin eigentlich immer eher jmd. der ganz hoch und dann ganz runter will. Aber diese wellige Art gefällt mir auch unheimlich. Man sieht einfach mehr - mehr Abwechslung - geile Trails (z.B. mit zwei Monster-Sprüngen  ). Naja, nächste Saison werde ich das mal in Angriff nehmen. Die Kondition über´n Herbst umzustellen wäre wahrscheinlich tötlich


----------



## Levty (5. November 2005)

, jetz möcht ich mich mal outen zu der tour!

also als erstes: mit dem richtigen material (gabel) mach das doch schon doppelt spass!     
(auch wenn man den einen oder anderen sturz über sich ergehen lassen musste)
na, hädbänger, schon das kabel vom tacho gelöhtet?   
joa, also anstrengend würd ich die tour nicht nennen, mir fällt grad nur die steigerungsform von anstrengend nicht ein, sagen wir mal anstrengend³ ! 

gut, heute mal HD wieder etw. näher kennengelernt! (schade dass wir 3 mal meine hausrunde (abwärts) gekreuzt haben aber nicht draufgefahren sind...  ), nja, der berg verschwindet ja nicht von einem tag aufn anderen.

ok, erstmal respekt vor dem pfälzer mim rotwild mit dem mädchen dämpfer, für den es den begriff "zu steil" nicht gab, so langsam vergeht mir die lust auf eine pfalz ausfahrt mit ihm  , awas, nextes WE musst du mal bescheid sagen, bin jetz richtig wild auf trails   , auch und ja, wann startet der nexte "night ride" ? bald kommt mein akku und dann gehts los *sabber* !

hier mal schluss mit meinem report, alles bestens heute gelaufen  danke an den guide, nextes mal bitte mehr HT geeignete trials    

gruss, killuah1

ps: die 2 (3) kicker nehm ich nextes mal, versprochen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. November 2005)

> guide, nextes mal bitte mehr HT geeignete trials
> ps: die 2 (3) kicker nehm ich nextes mal, versprochen



Punkt 1) kann ich mich anschließen. Zu Punkt 2): Nee. Nochmal flieg ich da nicht auf die Schnauze.   

Danke an alle, war eine sehr schöne Tour. Sorry, daß ich Euch bei den Abfahrten so ausgebremst habe.

Gruß     Geisterfahrer


----------



## Deleted 10852 (6. November 2005)

Hallo,
war eine nette und abwechslungsreiche Tour!
Bin zwar eher der gemütliche Tourer, ständig im roten Bereich zu fahren hat mir trotzdem viel Spass gemacht  

Falls ihr mal Lust auf eine Trailtour -abseits des "MTB-Parks"- durch den Pfälzerwald habt 
stehe ich der Odenwald-Fraktion gerne zur Verfügung.

Happy Trails
Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balrog (9. November 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ...wir haben die tour im dunklem beendet! die abschlusserpentinen haben wir nicht geschafft....


 
@hädbänger: kannst du mal beschreiben wie man zu den abschlusserpentinen kommt? wollte am samstag die route am weissenstein noch mal abfahren und am schluss die abfahrt zur abtei dranhängen....



			
				hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann haben wir noch einen biker und einen schlauchflicker  aufgesammelt (er hatte 3!!! platten)...


 
jaja, ist ja gut  der schlauchflicker hat sich bodo's worte ja auch zu herzen genommen und montag gleich mal richtige männereifen (big betty vorne gg, hinten orc) bestellt! mal gespannt ob ich damit bei 2bar glücklicher werde   

cu, balrog


----------



## easymtbiker (9. November 2005)

balrog schrieb:
			
		

> @hädbänger: kannst du mal beschreiben wie man zu den abschlusserpentinen kommt? wollte am samstag die route am weissenstein noch mal abfahren und am schluss die abfahrt zur abtei dranhängen....



NEIN!NEIN!NEIN! mein geheimnis. muss ja das nächste mal noch überraschungen gut haben!

ok, weils du bist: wir haben die tour beim kloster beendet, dort strasse, nach 50m scharf rechts hoch, den grat entlang, nach 200m gehts links weiter, nach 250m kommt n forstweg, rechts hoch, nach 150m rechts hoch, nach 150m links hich. jetzt nach 50m links auf trail oder gemütlich den forstweg weiter, hier immer links halten (erst bergauf, wird dann eben) beides mal kommst du an einer schutzhütte oberhalb einer wiese raus, hier geht trail runter, 2 kurven, dann vorsicht treppe, fahr ich erst seit 2 monaten. nach treppe nicht den trail gradaus (langweilig!) sondern links auf weg, nach 30m rechts runter. nach 10 kurven kommt ne parkbank, hinter der gehts weiter (sprich links), unten dann rechts bergab halten. vorsicht: ganz unten kommen nicht fahrbare treppen. ok, du kannst mir ja das gegenteil beweisen.


----------



## rückenschmerzen (10. November 2005)

von diesem serpentinen-weg habe ich auch mal einen thread eröffnet.....  

aber der begriff "serpentinen-weg" ist etwas milde ausgedrückt; ich würde vielleicht "haaaaaaarnadel-trail" dazu sagen


----------



## drivingghost (10. November 2005)

"Haarnadel Trail" ist ein geschützter Name für einen Trail der Katzenbuckeltour. Wer diesen Namen missbraucht wird dazu verurteilt, einen downhill hinter mir zu absolvieren...


----------



## rückenschmerzen (10. November 2005)

hehe....gibt es schon copyright's auf bestimmte begriffe???   
ausserdem ist es ja ein "haaaaaaarnadel-trail"   und kein "haarnadel-trail"  

ansonsten fahre ich bei euch wilden gerne mal mit; sofern ihr mich mitnehmt....  
bin aber AAAAARschlangsam!!!


----------



## easymtbiker (10. November 2005)

@rückenschmerzen: das war majestätsbeleidigung! du musst vorher immer drivingohneghost fragen, ob du spezielle begrife verwenden darfst!  

ne, ist eher so, dass drivingohneghost manchmal n bisschen zickig ist.... hehehe, spricht dann 3 tage mit niemanden ,was man unter umständen  als erholung betrachten kann!  ok, muss jetzt aufhören, sonst wird er nie wieder mit mir biken gehen.... obwohl er so viel von mir lernen kann.....

ach ja, ich plane die tour am 19/20 zu wiederholen.... werde mich am mo entscheiden....


----------



## eufjan (11. November 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja, ich plane die tour am 19/20 zu wiederholen.... werde mich am mo entscheiden....



Cool, hoffe dass ich an diesem Wochenende dabei sein kann, mal ein paar mehr HD-Reiter kennenlernen.

Gruß, eufjan


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. November 2005)

Cool. Eine Revange. Und dieses Mal ohne Schnupfen und dafür mit Männerreifen (Nobby 2,4).


----------



## drivingghost (12. November 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ... drivingohneghost  ...



Ja, mach mich fertig. Reite richtig schön drauf rum. Ich komme aus dem Heulen gar nicht mehr raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

